# Told to buy and set up a studio - where to start?



## gunMonkeyINTL (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry for the first-post drive-by but I'm desperately in need of some help.

I've been tasked with collecting the equipment to do professional-grade product photography for my company.

My photography experience is limited to 2 semesters of film-based classes in college.  My only digital experience is with my personal point-n-click.

I think I'm good on the lighting, backdrops, tents and lenses (though I'm open to suggestions there as well- especially on places to shop), but the area I'm most at a loss on is the camera.  I have no idea what makes a digital SLR "professional" - MP count etc.

The vast majority of the work will be on products in a studio setting, but there will be some field-work with moving personnel and vehicles.  The images will be used on our website, catalogs, trade-show banners etc- basically everywhere a manufacturing company displays its wares.

I know, from other forums I frequent, what a storm can be created when someone comes in and asks "What's the best xxxx?"- but I guess that's what I'm doing here.  I need some recommendations on specific cameras that will meet our needs, provide bang-for-the-buck and that we're not likely to outgrow right away.

Thank you.


----------



## KmH (Jul 7, 2010)

> ...I have no idea what makes a digital SLR "professional" ....


The photographer makes the images made with a dSLR "professional", not the camera.

In the Nikon lineup the "professional" grade dSLR's are the D3S (12 MP) and the D3X (24.5 MP). Nikon's prosumer cameras are the D300s (crop sensor, APS-C) and the D700. www.nikonusa.com

In the Canon lineup the 1D MKIV and 1Ds MKIII are the current Pro camera. www.canonusa.com Their prosumer cameas are the 5D MKII and the 7D (crop sensor, APS-C).


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 7, 2010)

What kind of budget do you have to work with?

edit
And what kind of products?  (How big are they?)


----------



## gunMonkeyINTL (Jul 8, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> What kind of budget do you have to work with?
> 
> edit
> And what kind of products? (How big are they?)


 
I'm not sure about the budget yet.  I'm supposed to compile a shopping list and present it- so that's kind of open ended.  I would prefer to have a couple camera and lens options in my pocket so I can adjust to fit the figures my VP comes back with.

The products generally fit within 10"x14"x38" - though we do have a few non-standard items.  Additionally, I will need to take close up pictures of some small components (postage stamp size) so i will need something with a good macro lens or macro focus capability.


----------



## Double H (Jul 8, 2010)

Who is going to be shooting with this equipment? A seasoned pro, or other?


----------



## gunMonkeyINTL (Jul 8, 2010)

Double H said:


> Who is going to be shooting with this equipment? A seasoned pro, or other?


 
Primarily, myself.  There are a couple other members on the team who may use it from time to time but I would be the primary photographer.

I'm comfortable around a camera but am by no means an expert.  I'm the tech-service/field-repair member for my team but somehow got saddled with a lot of the marketing projects as well (managing the development of our new wesite, new catalogs etc.).
I'm pretty agile in GIMP and have been authorized to take calsses on whatever subject matter I think I need to take on some of these new responsibilities.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2010)

You get a salary increase too, right?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 8, 2010)

I sure wouldn't want to be in your shoes. There is such a high possibility of not pleasing your manager(s) that it's a hell of a situation to be in.

For studio work, you need strobes. And not the kind you get on ebay for cheap. You need serious gear so it lasts, is easy to get fixed (as in not have to send it to China to get fixed), has plenty of available accessories, etc, etc. I always tell people to get whatever decent brand is sold by the closest photo store.

Then you need a flash meter, a tripod, light modifiers, stands and, backgrounds and a background stand. If you don't have one, you also need a set up table.

Then of course, you need a camera. I would go with a full frame for this kind of stuff. But would they pay for a Hasselblad? From what you are saying you need to get a macro lens. What other lenses depends on what it is your shooting besides the products.

I would also put PhotoShop on that list with classes so you can learn how to use it.

And of course, depending on the kind of deadlines you would be facing, you might want to add a second set of camera, lenses, strobes, etc as a back up.


----------



## gunMonkeyINTL (Jul 8, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I sure wouldn't want to be in your shoes. There is such a high possibility of not pleasing your manager(s) that it's a hell of a situation to be in.


 
Thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm assuming you've never served in the military - "I can't..." gets replaced with "I'll figure out how to..." , else you fail. My CO is very supportive and will be more forgiving if I stumble a bit at first, than if I don't try at all.

I've clicked the shutter on a camera a time or two. I've done some work in a darkroom, in GIMP and I understand the fundamentals of lighting.
As I said earlier, I'm no expert, but I'm not exatcly a noob either.

I love equipment snobs. You guys are just SOOO much cooler than the rest of us. I assumed, going into this, that it would be _impossible_ to take professional quality photographs without a pair of $25,000 cameras. I imagine everyone on this forum has two or three - _show of hands_. I guess I'll just have to wing it with a more reasonably priced POS.

Also, not being European, I'm probably not intelligent enough to figure out this whole pictureography thing. Next time we come through to liberate your town, I'll look you up and you can give me some pointers.

For future reference, see KmH's post above for what a _relevant_ response looks like. The equipment they suggested is expensive, but it's also obtainable, appropriate and will get the job done.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, you should have told us all you wanted was a vote of confidence. I give those out for free.

Unfortunately you asked for advice and that is what you got.

You are quite right. I never served in the military. But I grew up in it and I worked for it as a photographer, so your "I can't..." gets replaced with "I'll figure out how to..." doesn't impress me one bit.

You may also want to learn that because people live in Europe doesn't mean they are european. I'm american. FU.

You may also want to learn that if it wasn't for the europeans you so despise, you'd be bowing to the queen these days, lol. Go read a history book.

If you had mentioned you were in the military my response may (probably would) have been quite different because I know the military gets whatever the F... they want. Yea, I was there.

And that means whether or not you know what to do with it. Frankly I am not impressed by your "I've clicked the shutter on a camera a time or two. I've done some work in a darkroom, in GIMP and I understand the fundamentals of lighting."


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 8, 2010)

gunMonkeyINTL said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > I sure wouldn't want to be in your shoes. There is such a high possibility of not pleasing your manager(s) that it's a hell of a situation to be in.
> ...


What the heck is this? Who are you ranting at? You're offered some very valid advice and can't get past the first sentence of Cloud's post? What... you took that as a personal affront? He simply said you're in a tough position... he made no implications about your worthiness as a photographer. 

And that whole anti-Europe diatribe? What was that??

Oh yeah... welcome to the forums.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey! gunMonkeyINTL!​ 
:thumbdown:​ 
I'm outta here.​


----------



## Eco (Jul 8, 2010)

IMHO, you need to get your head out of your @ss so people will actually post some helpful tips.  Basically you are asking people to create a 10-50 link long shopping list for you......spending their time without $$$ with a crappy attitude.  

Good luck.

On a side note, what happens if you spend $5000- $10,000 of your company's money and they photos don't turn out as planned?  Hiring a pro might be cheaper?


----------



## gunMonkeyINTL (Jul 8, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> What the heck is this? Who are you ranting at? You're offered some very valid advice and can't get past the first sentence of Cloud's post? What... you took that as a personal affront? He simply said you're in a tough position... he made no implications about your worthiness as a photographer.



Fair enough.  I'm big enough to admit when I'm wrong.  I read the response quickly and snapped off a reply based on my knee-jerk impression of what he was saying.

That first sentence sounded a whole lot like "sucks to be in your position, cause you're more than likely going to fail" to me.  I still think it sounds that way, but I can accept that it wasn't how it was meant.  
At any rate, I shouldn't have disregarded the entire post based on my impression of the first sentence.

I'm sorry.  

Probably not the best way to start of on a new forum.  My bad.

And, for what it's worth, thanks.  I did get the recommendations I needed.   My head was starting to swim with all of the specs I was reading about different cameras and I needed some guidance as to what models were actually considered professional grade.  I didn't want to propose and buy a camera that seemed trick to me, to find out later wasn't up to par.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 8, 2010)

If you want fairly high end stuff, but not necessarily the best there is, and want to stay in the 35mm format - I could see spending _at least_ $10,000 on a camera body + lenses.  Maybe $5k or so more, depending on what body you get and how many lenses you'll need.

Throw in a good tripod...  Figure _at least_ another $500 there.  You could spend substantially more than that if you wanted to...  $1000 would not be 'high'.

Then the lights...  I would think you'd need at least 3...  And something to put them on.

I'm not going to make any lighting recommendations, because I wouldn't really know what to recommend - but I could see that costing as much as the body & lenses...  If not more.

You could probably get by with cheaper stuff though.  I don't know if you just want the bare minimum that will get the job done, or if you want quality stuff that will last and be easy to work with.


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome a military guy lookin for some help. I am in the air force so I know how the budget thing is. I would personally go to the canon website and check out the camera's and the lenses and there was someplace on this forum that somebody asked about setting up a photography business and they gave him a link to a website with lights and back drops and everything. It makes me wonder what exactly you will be taking pictures of if you are allowed to discuss that information. 

But for the general lights and unbrellas and all that stuff I would just google just about everything because I know if you are at your work computer they block some of the sites and all that crap


----------



## gunMonkeyINTL (Jul 9, 2010)

This is what I've come up with so far:

Camera
- Canon 5D MK II 
- Included 24-105L
- Macro tube set (cheap option that seems to work well for others- If I need a dedicated M lens later, I'll seek that authorization once I get an idea of what length works best for my specific needs)
-Extra battery
-4 8g memory cards
-hardigg case (I can get them CHEAP/free)
-remote control atatchment from Canon
Manfroto 055XPROB w/ 808RC4 head - ma055xpb808r

Lighting
- Smith Victor K75 - Smith-Victor - K75 Pro Studio Softbox Kit - 401444 - B&H Photo

I'm going with a continuous setup so I have the flexibility to use for short video segments if necessary.

-Canon Speedlight (x2) 430EXII

Studio Area
I will build this myself.  Another team is in the process of tearing down and moving a 60x60 video set (4 15x15 3 wall rooms - 1 of which is greenscreen) I had built 2 years ago into a storage facility we have here.  I should be able to req some permanent space in there to set up.  

What am I missing?  I know there will be some little stuff, but I think this should get me started.  I'll try to make do with the included lens for the time being (it's got good reviews) and request additional funds if I encounter a pressing need for different ones later.  The marketing team at our sister company is running through the list right now for me and seems to think this equipment will be on par with what they're running.  I floated the $ ballpark by my boss and I think I'm going to get a greenlight.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I would still throw a macro lens in there.

The 100mm 2.8 Macro, L or non-L, depending on  how much you can squeeze out of them.  Great lens (both of them) and will be a lot easier to work with than the extension tubes.

The price difference may not even be that much compared to tubes with electronic communication.

With macro lenses - they all (with very few exceptions) go to 1:1.  That means they all can give you the same level of magnification.  Longer lenses just let you do that from farther away.


----------



## gunMonkeyINTL (Aug 9, 2010)

I just wanted to post an update and say thanks to those who provided advice.

I ended up ordering the 5d MKII w/ 24-205mm 1.4L and 100mm 2.8L macro lenses, a pair of 580EX II speedlights, manfroto tripod, S-V 3 light kit, PS CS5 and lightroom.

I finally got to set up and take some test shots this weekend. It took me a little while to tweak the light arrangement to get the shadows and highlights I wanted, but within a couple hours, I was getting product pictures for our catalog on par with the ones we have paid for in the past. I think this outfit is going to quickly end up paying for itself.

I did all of the shooting under the hotlights because I'm not really comfortable with the speedlights yet. A marketing lead at one of our sister companies insisted that I get them and, once I learned to use them, I'd be greatful I had them for field work - I guess that is my next experiment.

At any rate, thanks to those who provided constructive advice, the boss is happy we spent the money and I've added value to my place on the team.

When I get a chance to take product pics of something other than our line material, I will post them for C&C.


----------

